# Kontakt Full vs Kontakt Player versions & differences in one place



## gsilbers

I am putting together all the references about KONTAKT FULL vs KONTAKT PLAYER in one thread. 
From all companies and corners of the world. 

thanks mike and his lovley Radio VO voice


----------



## gsilbers

The official info









KONTAKT 7 PLAYER VS. KONTAKT 7







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## gsilbers

Kontakt 5 vs 6 vs Kontakt Player. What’s the difference? - Audio Plugin Deals


Do you need Kontakt 6 or can you simply get away with the Kontakt 6 player? Learn with this blog and video.




audioplugin.deals


----------



## gsilbers




----------



## gsilbers




----------



## gsilbers

https://help.timespace.com/home/what-is-the-difference-between-kontakt-5-player-and-kontakt-5


----------



## gsilbers

About NI Kontakt - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


All Orchestral Tools collections use the Native Instruments' Kontakt sampler to host and playback the samples. Player vs. Full There are two versions of Kontakt




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com


----------



## gsilbers

Orange Tree Samples


Highly realistic bass and guitar sample libraries for KONTAKT.




www.orangetreesamples.com


----------



## gsilbers

Kontakt Player Demo Mode - Explained


If you are seeing the 'demo' button in Kontakt and wondering what's the problem, find all the answers here. Kontakt library demo mode explained.




bedroomproducersblog.com


----------



## gsilbers

https://support.output.com/en/support/solutions/articles/1000269352-what-is-kontakt-and-why-do-i-need-it-


----------



## gsilbers

How do I know if I have the 'Full' version of Kontakt? | Fracture Sounds


Most of our libraries require the full version of Kontakt 5 or above. A small number of our products work in the free Kontakt Player, which is stated on the product pages. For ‘full Kontakt’ products, if you are using the free Kontakt Player, the libraries will display a ‘DEMO’ message, and will...




fracturesounds.com


----------



## gsilbers

Getting started: Kontakt basics - ProjectSAM


Jump to: About Kontakt | Standalone vs plug-in | Kontakt vs Kontakt Player | The browser | Global settings | Routing About Kontakt Kontakt is a software sampler by Native Instruments that has grown to become the industry-standard for orchestral or otherwise demanding sample libraries. Even...




projectsam.com


----------



## gsilbers

What is the difference between Kontakt and Kontakt player?


Kontakt Player is a free version of the Kontakt sample playback engine available to download HERE. It works with libraries that the developer has paid a license fee for. Essentially, the developer ...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## gsilbers

What Is The Difference Between Kontakt And Kontakt Player?







help.bigfishaudio.com


----------



## gsilbers




----------



## gsilbers




----------



## gsilbers




----------



## gsilbers




----------



## robgb

LOL.


----------



## gsilbers

Any other way to let the masses know? Native instruments and big box aggregator sites seems to still not be pushing more for this info. 

ITs like there are little puddles of missing info. Like kontakt full doesnt need serial number for non kontakt player libraries.


----------



## Aldunate

I only use full Kontakt to override the color in the Piano libraries, which means no color.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

Hmmm, does it mean the forum is the demo mode for the full youtube informations? Awww..


----------



## reutunes




----------

